
Gradual Typing of Ruby at Scale (Sorbet by Stripe) - jashmatthews
https://thestrangeloop.com/2018/gradual-typing-of-ruby-at-scale.html
======
jashmatthews
You can try out Sorbet here: [https://sorbet.run/](https://sorbet.run/)

